

Your number's up - davidw
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1056e2ce-9191-11dc-9590-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1

======
paulgb
I haven't gotten around to reading it, but here is a URL to get around
registration:

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1056e2ce-9191-11dc-9590-0000779fd2...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1056e2ce-9191-11dc-9590-0000779fd2ac.html)

(Just use javascript to unescape the URL given in the original URL ;)

~~~
davidw
Ah, woops, I didn't realize it even tried to make you register. I got there
from here:

<http://blogs.ft.com/undercover/2007/11/the-undercover.html>

Where I was able to click through without problems.

